# Suckling Pig - Time per Pound?



## dsw13soccer (Apr 12, 2013)

Planning to smoke a small suckling pig for a friend.  I believe I read somewhere to plan for 30 minutes per pound at 300.  Does that seem right or too high a temp?  I appreciate everyone's feedback and any other tips or suggestions.


----------



## bama bbq (Apr 12, 2013)

at 275°F to 300°F, roast until the pig is cooked to at least 160°F in its deepest joint (the shoulder joint close to the head). This should take around four hours for a 20-pound pig, more or less if the pig is bigger or smaller.


----------



## rasimmo (Apr 12, 2013)

Are you planning on cooking whole or halfing it. I have 5 to cook in about a month. I'm thinking halfing would be easier, but not sure.


----------



## hotpockets (May 23, 2013)

I too am interested in this. I am goint to smoke a 30 pound suckling on Saturday. Im using an offset smoker, the same one below. I was thinking of cooking it low and slow maybe 10 or 11 hours. Is that too long?













s1_6.jpg



__ hotpockets
__ May 2, 2013


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 23, 2013)

Hotpockets said:


> I too am interested in this. I am goint to smoke a 30 pound suckling on Saturday. Im using an offset smoker, the same one below. I was thinking of cooking it low and slow maybe 10 or 11 hours. Is that too long?


Sounds about right depending on the cooking temp (225°) and what you want for a finished product.  I'm taking it that you want to pull it, fall off the bone.  If it is done early (200°in thickest part), pull the meat off the bone and FTC it or place in a roaster pan and keep warm.  You can add some beer to help keep it moist until service.  If the head is attached, there is some good eating for the more adventurous, ears, eyes, brains, snout and cheeks.

Tom


----------



## hotpockets (May 23, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> If the head is attached, there is some good eating for the more adventurous, ears, eyes, brains, snout and cheeks.
> 
> Tom


Exactly! The cheeks is where its at!


----------



## rasimmo (May 23, 2013)

I did a 50 lb one a few weeks ago. It was skinned and  split in half with no head attached. It took 9 hours at around 225. It was the first thing cooked on the smoke I am building. I am not finished, but could not wait any longer to try it out. Here is a pic of it when I put it on. I did not take any of it done until I had cut it up and put it in a pan. I sure wish I would have, It was purty.













image.jpg



__ rasimmo
__ Apr 21, 2013


----------



## hotpockets (May 27, 2013)

I did a 35 pounder this weekend. Started @ 8am finished at 10pm.













IMG-20130525-00948.jpg



__ hotpockets
__ May 27, 2013


















IMG-20130525-00935.jpg



__ hotpockets
__ May 27, 2013


















IMG-20130524-00932.jpg



__ hotpockets
__ May 27, 2013


















IMG-20130525-00941.jpg



__ hotpockets
__ May 27, 2013


















IMG-20130525-00946.jpg



__ hotpockets
__ May 27, 2013


----------

